# St Marks 07.12



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

My planned partner backed out on me at the last minute so I made a quick phone call to Chris at 5:00. Took him all of 5 seconds to decide he wanted to go and 2 minutes to get the hall pass required to go.

We followed the big storm all the way from Tallahassee to St Marks. When we arrived, we had to wait about 30 minutes for the rain and lightning to clear to the south.









Gave me a chance to see if I could capture a lightning bolt with the Nikon DSLR.









Got to the first spot right at dark. About 5 minutes into it, we spot the first fish laying in the grass. After we decided it was a keeper and that Chris would do the gigging, the fish took off right before the gig hit. Not a good start. For the next few hours is was nada but mullet and stingrays. Probably around midnight, with no flounder in the boat, we decide to start working back towards the ramp. Next spot we get to, Chris spots one in deeper water and brings in a nice 18" fish. We decided to work this good looking area real good and only come out with 4 flounder. Head to the next spot and hit 6 fish in about a 20 yard area, with one being 20". 

After a slow start, we ended with 10 flounder and 3 mullet. Loaded the boat and headed back to tally around 3:20am.









The 20" southern flounder.









A 14" Gulf flounder(3 black spots)


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

great pics and a nice pig as well :bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!!!! Was it good and dark yet when the first one ran on you??? I have noticed that if I get on the water prior to dark and start fishing to soon they will run on you. Dosent really matter just curious.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess!!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

This was only my second time gigging in this area of the coast. The water is real clear and the fish appear to be skittish. We had 4 fish that ran and got away and4 otherfish thatmoved at the last minute and were hit in the mid section.

The place I usually flounder at is a little more murky and I have never had a fish run on me there.

This was my 3rd trip using the generator setup. Before I used underwater 12v lights only. The above water lights allow me to see the shoreline and they add about a 5 foot radius of additional light. Something thats very useful in clear water.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That is one of the things that i like most about my generator setup...i have close to twice the view with the halogens then i did with the underwater lights...helps out alot!


----------

